
Apple’s Strengths and Weaknesses - darwhy
https://stratechery.com/2017/apples-strengths-and-weaknesses/
======
draw_down
> iPhone growth may be slowing in the face of saturation and elongated update
> cycles, but that only means there is that large of a base from which to earn
> App Store revenue.

An interesting point. But revenue from app services has to be pennies per
customer; very little in the face of device revenue per customer.

